# Sofia Zamolo - BAAM 2011 - (x7)



## Kurupt (18 Apr. 2011)

Designer: Claudio Cosano




 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2011)

:thx: dir für die Pics von Sofia


----------



## Q (20 Apr. 2011)

sexy dress, great pictures. thank you!


----------

